# My fishies



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

I have been coming here for a while now and haven't posted any pics of my fish.
So I thought it was about time









Sorry if some of the pics are big....

Red Devil, Dovii, JD and Leporinus









Knothead ~ King of the Tank









Royal Knife









I have more pics of my other tanks... I'll post them sometime


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

nice pics man great lookin fish, knothead is lookin good


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Good looking fish man


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks again!








Knothead is my favorite.... eventhough he's a prick.
He likes to bite me


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

very nice... what are the sizes on these guys? I take it the 2nd RD is also the 2nd in command? who's dominant between the jack and dovii? what sexes are they?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thats some nice fish there


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

That is an awesome setup!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice fish..love the royal


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice tank







 got any full tank shots?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> nice tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 they are on her thread in the Tankbusters forum


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

> what are the sizes on these guys?


Knothead is around 9", Lil Devil as we call her is the same size.
The Knife is 14", the JD and the Dovii are both 6".



> I take it the 2nd RD is also the 2nd in command?


Actually no... One of the Tiger Oscars is 2nd... funny huh?
He's a mean one, attacks me just as much as Knothead.



> who's dominant between the jack and dovii? what sexes are they?


The male Dovii is definately more dominate than the JD. The female JD is the least aggressive in the tank. She get's sh*t from the Pacu's and the Leporinus.
I'm thinking about moving her into the 125g I have in my bedroom.

Here is the whole tank... I have this pic posted in the Red Pacu thread in the tank busters section.


----------



## mesx7828 (Mar 3, 2004)

I love that royal clown knife.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

nice red devils :nod:


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

Nice pics! I really like that tank of yours too!


----------



## cenonfrancis (Aug 11, 2004)

Those are some-beautiful fish man!!! Keep it up!!


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Very nice fishies on your collection!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

nice!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

you need to post some updated pics of knothead on here


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

verry nice pictures and a sweet tank how big is jour tank?


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

looks gereat


----------

